# I think Tia has a...



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

...drinking problem


























No ferrets were harmed/drunk :aureola:


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is sooo cute, bless her I'd be doing the same if I didn't have a bottle opener...or thumbs. Nice pumpkins btw


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

How pretty your ferret is. How old and are they easy to look after or have special requirements. I have wanted to get one for a long time now, but wont be just going out and buying one until I know the ins and outs of owning one. They look like they can get into any type of predicament?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Tattyannie -Ferrets are wicked pets I love them. they are not easy though, a lot of work, almost like keeping a dog. They need lots of playtime and interaction.

I made this a while ago that you can look at 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/ferrets/121826-basic-ferret-information.html


----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Tapir...........thank you for that information. I will take time to read that after I do my shopping later on.


----------

